
Ask HN: Is this a new spam on Google Analytics? - Cloqrlm12
Hi, 
I am seeing this a lot today and yesterday:<p>links coming from yourserverisdown.com (do not click)
IS this a new spam? How can I remove this??<p>Thanks!!
======
benlaud
Just a kind of referrer spam like many other spammers did. You may check this
site for instruction to remove those spam.

How to Fix Ghost Traffic [http://blog.analytics-toolkit.com/2015/howto-fix-
ghost-traff...](http://blog.analytics-toolkit.com/2015/howto-fix-ghost-
traffic-spam-rubbish-google-analytics)

~~~
Cloqrlm12
Thanks!

------
PersonalDay
This link propose a solution: [http://botcrawl.com/yourserverisdown-com-
referral-spam-in-go...](http://botcrawl.com/yourserverisdown-com-referral-
spam-in-google-analytics/)

